# new mohawk towing capacity



## firewood (Mar 17, 2009)

hi we are thinking about buying a new a/t/mohawk .
with all the toys on ready to go.
that was untill we got to the bit about towing our toad (hayundai coupe)
the mohark can only tow 1040 kg.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

firewood said:


> hi we are thinking about buying a new a/t/mohawk .
> with all the toys on ready to go.
> that was untill we got to the bit about towing our toad (hayundai coupe)
> the mohark can only tow 1040 kg.


When I looked at one at a show I attended I was surprised at how little load allowance there was for a 4250kg chassis. Coupled with a 130bhp engine I thought 5t+ train weight was asking a bit much.

Having a fixed tranverse bed over the garage in my MH at the time I thought the fixed bed in the Mohawk was very narrow. I realise there is a hi line option with a bed above the cab.


----------



## firewood (Mar 17, 2009)

we was going for the hi line with the 150 bhp engine .
it does seem a low towing capacity for this m/home


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Thats not very good is it ???

My 2003 A/T Dakota on a Merc Sprinter base has a train weight of 6 Tonnes and a (upgraded) GVW of 4 tonnes. That means I can tow up to TWO tonnes :lol: :lol: 

(and I have a rear overhang nudging 2.5m, its a shame that just about every single new MH these days is built on a Fiat chassis isnt it??)


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

I believe it's the chassis extensions that are the issue, rather than the chassis itself. I had a Compass Avantgarde (aka Elddis Autoquest) which is on the standard Peugeot chassis prior to getting my AT, and towing weight on that was best part of 2 tonne. As far as I know, all current generation ATs are rated at 1040kg.


----------

